# TV Licence



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Interesting. The way the BBC is going I am sure that there will be many people who do not want to pay the licence fee soon.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just more encouragement to add your name to the long list of thieves.
Still it enables them to sleep at night!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

EJB said:


> Just more encouragement to add your name to the long list of thieves.
> Still it enables them to sleep at night!


My 90 year old FIL lives in a care home and as it is a self funding one every room has to pay an individual TV licence. With getting on for 80 rooms it is a great earner for the BBC.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Interesting. The way the BBC is going I am sure that there will be many people who do not want to pay the licence fee soon.


I think we reached that stage shortly after they introduced it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think you should all keep paying the license so we can watch BBC for free.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

rayc said:


> My 90 year old FIL lives in a care home and as it is a self funding one every room has to pay an individual TV licence. With getting on for 80 rooms it is a great earner for the BBC.


I know how he feels.........but I still pay as he does:wink2:

PS. I wonder what it would cost if everybody paid?:surprise:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think it would cost a lot less if the likes of Gary Lineker and Claudia Winkelman took a pay cut.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> I think it would cost a lot less if the likes of Gary Lineker and Claudia Winkelman took a pay cut.


Nose and hair. get rid of the pair of them.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

EJB said:


> I know how he feels.........but I still pay as he does:wink2:
> 
> PS. I wonder what it would cost if everybody paid?:surprise:


After some fight he was deemed as not requiring to pay the license due to having advanced dementia. The Licencing Authority placed a 'Licence not required' on his room number. He recently had a change of room and we had to get the 'licence not required' changed to comply. All this of course does not prevent him getting regular 'cough up or you could be prosecuted' letters as the left hand and right hand of the licencing authority do not work together.

I'm afraid there is little sympathy for the BBC who pay salaries regardless of the people who pay their income stream.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed ray. The BeeB pay ludicrous salaries to so called selebs.

Ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Agreed ray. The BeeB pay ludicrous salaries to so called selebs.
> 
> Ray.


The link shows the salaries of top BBC staff. It is absolutely amazing how many are in the £150,000 pa or more bracket. An example Kamal Ahmed
Editorial Director: Remuneration received in 2019/20 £205,000-£209,999 
https://www.bbc.com/aboutthebbc/whoweare/staff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I think you should all keep paying the license so we can watch BBC for free.
> 
> Ray.


Us too, but we would happily pay if we could watch and use iPlayer now that the UK is out of the EU it is no longer bound by its rules so CAN broadcast outside the U.K......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You do get a lot for the money though, TV, Radio, Podcasts etc.


----------

